# ERROR: "Function driver not specified for this device instance"



## alisastar85 (Jan 26, 2005)

*USB ERROR: "Function driver was not specified for this device instance"*

Hi everyone, I have a frustrating problem that I have been dealing with for the past week.

I bought a Nikon Coolpix 3200 digital camera late last year; it has been working fine until about a week ago. I use internal memory to transfer the files from it to my computer, and it's hooked up via USB port. Well, one day my computer decided to not recognize it anymore. It no longer gave me the USB icon in the corner, or it would say "Found New Hardware." If I tried to re-install the driver I receive "The installation failed because the function driver was not specificed for this device instance." failure. And then Code 10.

I have tried countless things; unplugging everything from my USB port, and only using the camera, trying both ports, re-installing the software, upgrading to Service Pack 4, trying patches from Microsoft's website, checking permissions for the driver, re-installing "USB Mass Storage Driver," etc. I was on the phone with Nikon today for an hour and they basically walked me through everything they could have done and told me that perhaps my USB is not compatible. Why would an non-compatible USB work and then decide to stop? It makes no sense! 

I know this problem is really bizarre and I hope lightning will strike and somebody out there knows what's going on. Here's some more clues that may help; this OS was upgraded, and I suspect that if it is not a hardware problem, then Windows may be using an outdated USB file. However, I would figure that the service pack would have fixed this.

Currently in Device Manager it says under USB;
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller

Any ideas?? :4-dontkno 
USB Root Hub


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

unplug usb devices
in the device manager click view/show hidden devices
uninstall all instances of usb
reboot
when windows finishes reinstalling
shutdown the computer
replug everything in and start the computer


----------



## alisastar85 (Jan 26, 2005)

dai said:


> unplug usb devices
> in the device manager click view/show hidden devices
> uninstall all instances of usb
> reboot
> ...


Thanks for the help. I actually figured out that it was not my computer or OS, it was the actual camera itself that malfunctioned. I wiggled the cable that plugs into the camera and USB port, and suddenly it worked (technically, it only opened up the camera's folder instead of booting up my picture software). There must be a short-circuit somewhere. So I called Nikon back and they said I can return it.

UPDATE: I got the software to boot up automatically somehow, but I am still wondering if I should go ahead and replace the camera or not... I hope this doesn't repeat itself.


----------

